

Our next app (spend Bitcoin at Target) - mhluongo
http://blog.cardforcoin.com/post/93334368715/weve-been-really-excited-by-the-response-weve

======
mhluongo
I'd love feedback on the design of the landing page, the brand, or any
marketing ideas you might have. We want to appeal to long-time bitcoiners and
newbies alike.

